# Small aircraft hits Manhattan building



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

Aircraft crashes into Manhattan building
10/11/2006 3:16 PM
By: Associated Press
NEW YORK - A small aircraft crashed into a high-rise on the Upper East Side, setting off a fire and startling New Yorkers, police said. There were conflicting reports on whether the aircraft was a small plane or a helicopter.

Fire Department spokeswoman Emily Rahimi said an aircraft struck struck the 20th floor of a building on East 72nd Street. Witnesses said the crash caused a loud noise, and burning and falling debris was seen. Flames were seen shooting out of the windows. Video from the scene showed at least three apartments in the high rise fully engulfed in flames.
"There's huge pieces of debris falling," said one witness who refused to give her full name. "There's so much falling now, I've got to get away."
Whether anyone was injured was not known, and it was unclear if the crash was an act of terrorism.
The address of the building is 524 E. 72nd Street — a 50-story condominium tower built in 1986 and located nearby Sotheby's Auction House. It has 183 apartments, many of which sell for more than $1 million.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Channel 7 and ESPN are reporting that the pilot of the plane was Cory Lidle of the Yankees. According to police his passport was found among the debris, so they have declared him dead.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

He was on my fantasy baseball team...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

It's not confirmed that Cory was in it or dead.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

I hope this is not based just on his passport being in the debris... He may have just had his luggage on there or somebody else was flying his plane with his passport aboard. They better be careful what they say, it is still really early


----------



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

The Yankee's website confirms Lidle was among the fatalities: http://newyork.yankees.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/news/article.jsp?ymd=20061011&content_id=1708962&vkey=news_nyy&fext=.jsp&c_id=nyy


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

I think they know it was lidle, but th ereason they don't come out and say it is because the wife is on another commercial flight - so they couldn't notify her first.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

RIP Cory


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Damn..


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The small plane crap is nuts...


----------

